# How involved to replace door roll and pin kit 68 lemans



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

I searched this site and only mention previous years. Anyone here done it?:|
https://www.ebay.com/itm/68-69-70-7...oor-hinge-pin-roller-rebuild-kit/161195156245


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I would recomend buying a new hinge ...

if your roller is bad or the pin worn so is your hinge metal

also 

the notched area the roller rides on losses its point,,,
then the door doesnt like to stay open

and youlle end up buying a hinge anyways

paint it install it and an hour later your done


----------



## Red Skeleton (Jul 2, 2019)

Thanks , Judge,

Well my doors stay open and they shut and are nicely aligned. SO, can't I replace roller and pin separately and does the door have to be removed to do this?


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

This is a fairly easy job bud if your mechanically inclined at all. Just order the kit, Ames or OPG should carry it, comes with a pin and 2 bushings. The hinge should be fine unless it has been loose for a long time and it ate the bushing. You said the door closes fine so I’d say your in good shape. Just make sure you support the door real good before you tap the pin out


----------

